# Three weeks after start up...



## mede (8 Apr 2013)

Promised to show my tank, and here it is.....

three weeks after the start up I've added a few Japonica shrimps and Otocinclus.

The only thing I'm looking for right now is a replacement for the Limnopilia Aromatica in the right back corner... this plant is beautiful, but it isn't the right plant for this tank/scape in my opinion. I'm looking for a replacement (high plant) with smaller leaves en smaller stems.... any suggestions?


----------



## martinmjr62 (8 Apr 2013)

Mede, Lovely looking tank and have to agree with you on the Limnopilia. What about Pogostomen Stellata,similar but finer leaves which have a pinky tinge to the top surface.Rest of the plants look really lush mate

Cheers
Martin


----------



## mede (8 Apr 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Mede, Lovely looking tank and have to agree with you on the Limnopilia. What about Pogostomen Stellata,similar but finer leaves which have a pinky tinge to the top surface.Rest of the plants look really lush mate


 
Thanks Martin!This plant looks very nice after checking it with Google images... however, I also read that it is not one of the easiest plants to keep?


----------



## martinmjr62 (8 Apr 2013)

Are you running co2 and dosing ferts,by the look of your tank i would say yes. I think that you would do well looking at the quality of what you've already grown mate. It is a beautiful looking plant with good lighting.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## mede (8 Apr 2013)

Yes, I'm using the EI method (micro & makro ferts) in this tank en I am dosing co2 through a 2kg pressurized bottle.... Maybe I should give it a try, only I have to find it somewhere


----------



## Henry (9 Apr 2013)

If you have a Dobbies garden centre near you, they tend to have it in stock. Failing that, Rotala wallichii?

Lovely tank by the way


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Apr 2013)

Hello,
		 If you think L. aromatica is too big then you should absolutely stay away from P. stelletta.

In this photo P. stelletta is on the left and L. aromatica is on the right.The distance from left to right edge in this photo is 2 feet.
Do not waste your time and energy. Get a truly small leaf plant like Rotala rotundfolia or Didiplis,.diandra.




Cheers,


----------



## Henry (9 Apr 2013)

Or L. sessiflora?


----------



## mede (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks all!

I'm going for Rotala rotundifolia after looking at some pictures of this plant... Just placed a request for a few stems on a Dutch forum.... hopefully I can show you the result later


----------



## Ganilhos (20 Apr 2013)

Great aqua so simple so beautiful. Love it.

Cheers


----------



## lori (13 May 2013)

Lovely tank, very inspiring, as a brand new newbie it gives me inspiration.

What is the rock you've used and how do you attach the plants to it? I'm assuning lots of thread.
lori


----------



## Delta_Raven (20 May 2013)

great looking hard scape tank. its got a takashi feel to it!


----------

